# Picking out a pet store bird



## Kimberly4403 (May 18, 2010)

I was reading through the gender behaviour differences to tell the sex of a tiel and was wondering do these behaviours occur in young tiels also. Is there anything to look for when attempting to pick a male tiel from a young stock of tiels in a pet store???


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Depends on how young. But if you get the one that is whistling the most, you'll most likely have a male. Haven't been thinking about getting a birdy from a breeder instead?


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Commonly male/female behaviours occure just before or after their first moult (like bird puberty if you want to put it that way) so it can be hard to tell males from females when young- even for some breeders, let alone pet shop staff which dont know a pearl from a pied cockatiel.

I wouldnt trust any bird from any pet store, numerous occasions they get gender wrong, they have diseases and the birds previous history is unknown, also age may not be known and these birds are almost always NOT hand tame even though they are flagged as being so.

I would suggest stear right away from pet shop birds and aim for a good breeder, alot of times they DNA gender test their birds so they are 100% positive what it is. They are also handtame, healthy and you can view parents/ know the birds history.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree and breeders tend to be more reasonable on price. It's the pet store that shoots the prices way up in the sky while a breeder is less expensive and you can see the parents and such as well...


----------



## bird brain (May 30, 2010)

Or even better have a look in the local rescue centres, so many birds out there in need of a loving home.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

What are you actually looking for? A hand tame pet or a bird you can try and tame or do you require a male for breeding?

If you are wanting a pet, I would advise a hand tame one and to be honest gender really isn’t a issue, but being friendly is, ok females don’t tend to talk but they are slightly quieter, the males can have ear piercing calls if you are in the same room, the females is not as harsh on the ears, lol

If your buying from a store, make sure the wings if clipped have been clipped properly both wings, the bird should be able to glide safely to the ground, but above all, ask if you can see how friendly they are and put your hand in and if they scramble like mad clinging on to the side to get away then they are not that hand tame, of course a bird will probably back away from a stranger, but if you put a flat hand in slowly towards a bird that has been tamed properly then it should after backing up a bit step onto your hand, if you get one that comes running over and will nibble your finger that is also a indication it is friendly.

I have bought two hand reared birds from stores both girls, and they are friendly one is super friendly and would hop on me as soon as I got her home and was tamed well because I knew what I was looking for the second time I purchased a bird, my first one was one of those that ran away like mad and she took about a month before she would come to me by choice but she has a nervous streak and does even now give me a good nip if she feels threatened.

I can understand about going to a pet store, for me I felt if I went to a breeder I would feel obliged to buy, so by going to a pet store you can look around easier without feeling that, and I am sure a lot of people feel that way, nothing against breeders but it can be a bit uncomfortable going to someone’s house and I know good breeders wouldn’t worry if someone bought a bird or not, but it is just how you feel personally.

Good luck with buying your bird

Jenny


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Five out of my six came from a pet store and it's only the last one that was a problem because she was picked on by the other tiels in the cage so badly that she's scared of everything (that's why I bought her, I couldn't just leave her there in those conditions!!!) and all have done very well. The fourth one ran from us at first but once we got him out of the cage, he was perfectly fine and sat in my hubby's hand unlike the others that tried to jump back into the cage so unless you're looking for a specific mutation there is nothing wrong with a pet store.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

If you do go for a shop Tiel, I would let the Tiel pick you.

You can get some fantastic Tiels turn up at Rescues, Look at Roxy and Max.
Roxy snuggled into my neck with-in an hour of being home from the rescue.
She is such a softy she just loves and loves head scritches.
Max is another super find. If I get to keep him!
The secret is to take your time and you will find that special one.
Otherwise I agree with the others above.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Max is tops! I want max !

Yeah but I agree with everyone else. Stay away from petshops.
Atleast breeders can take a educated guess of the sex and if know their sex links can sometimes tell you with 100% confidence what it is... where as petshops don't have a clue.


But saying all that...... dude came from a petshop.  lol. And he's a top bird (a rare find)! But the guy could only take a guess and he had a 50/50 chance of being right or wrong...LOL.


----------



## Kimberly4403 (May 18, 2010)

At the moment Im just researching on tiels, I have had one as a young girl who hated being in his cage and hated all humans Im not sure were my grandparents got him from but we ended up giving him to a family member with an avairy because being out of his cage ment that the cat was interested etc.

When i decide to get another I would like one that I would be my best friend, as im no a very social person myself i like to stay home and watch movied etc, maybe one that i can train to talk, a 'hypo' bird that loves toys. I have a female budgie currently who we rescued and i love to spoil her buying her new toys all the time but she wont have a bit of them.... A tiel that i could train up myself.... Is this too much to ask of a tiel???


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Nope ! Not to much to ask.
Dude is a hypo teil. I always say he is hypo and has bird ADD . All he wants to do is play and cuddle and "sing" and scream and race around the house and climb all over me and bang all his toys and is just crazy! 
But at the same time he's the sweetest funniest friendliest loveable most socialble cutest tiel ever.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have got 3 Cockatiels from a pet store. 

*Jasper - *I no longer have Jasper as he escaped, but I bought him and another male from the same store at the same time. My friend had gotten one, and he had a hard time choosing because all the Cockatiels seemed really skittish, when they were only scared because people go up to the cages poking at them and such. My friend chose one that was sitting in the corner on a perch, the only one that wasn't going crazy, and he ended up being a disabled bird, he cannot fly at all, but is 100% healthy otherwise and very tame and friendly, all he does is want to cuddle with you. 

Not long after, my friend and I went back to the same pet store and chose 2, I had already 3 females, I wanted 2 males, just to have as company, and different sex. I had a really hard time choosing, there was just so many to pick from, and they all had that "take me home" look on their face, I did have to hold back tears. I chose Jasper, who was sitting right at the front, he just had the sweetest face, and I had a gut feeling he was going to be a great addition to my flock, and lo and behold, he was. When we got him home, we got him out of the box, and he flew onto my mum's shoulder, though still very scared from the trip home (a bus then a train and then a taxi ) but he was still all for sitting on my mum's shoulder for ages. He prefered either to sit on your arm or shoulder, but he was still a friendly boy, and very 'chunky' too, lol. Whoever previously had him, had him on a great diet, so that was one good thing. (and he always ate whatever was put infront of him when I had him)

*Squeak - *I chose Squeak as the second male I was going to get on the same day I got Jasper - he just happened to be sitting next to Jasper at the time, and I thought.. well they seem pretty close, and I'd hate to break them apart and for either one to be lonely, so I got them both! so, Squeak was a lot different to Jasper, he wasn't tame, and was also a lot older, and I mean older, to the point where I think he was going to live no longer then another 2-4 years. Squeak was also very thin, but I think that may have been due to his age, wether he was fat/skinny I was taking him home, I thought he should live however long he had left, in a nice home with a good diet and living it with other Cockatiels. When we got Squeak home, we had let Jasper out first, and then Squeak, I went to get him to step up when he flew onto the kitchen counter, but he flew off and was terrified.. so I left him for a week or so and tried again, nope, he flew off every time - so I gathered by now, he wasn't tame and he's an aviary Cockatiel. I still let him out of the cage with the other every single day, and he was not at all treated any different, he loved singing and hopping and he was just a gorgeous boy and I'm glad that I had got him. It was only a few months later he died, and losing him was really hard, but I knew the time would come soon, and all I could do was give him the best life I could until it happened, and I did. He got really ill one day, and I had put him in a hospital cage, hoping he'd make it until the next morning when I could take him to the Vet, but had has passed away during the night, I stayed up until really late checking on him, and he was slowly going, but I had hoped he would fight it, but the fight won and he passed away - my brother had checked on him actually while I was asleep, and he came and told me and all I could do was cry for hours and hours.. I held him for them hours, until my mum told me it's time to let go of him, but I wouldn't let go, I had some hope that he was still there, still fighting, it had only hit me later on that he was really gone, no longer with us. Jasper had grieved a little too, I could tell when he was not himself for days and days. To this day I still really miss him, and wish I had gotten him to the vet sooner, because he would still be alive. 

*Leo - *Leo was actually rescued from a pet store that sells other animals as well as a lot of birds. They had Cockatiels in one little aviary and the bottom of the aviary was full of poop and seed, it hadn't been cleaned, as well as their food and water, a lot of the Cockatiels were on the bottom literally eating their own poop they were so hungry. Leo was sitting on top of a feeder trying to get food.. she looked so calm and friendly, so my brother said we'll take her! I wish I could've gotten them all.

So I've bought both good and bad Cockatiels from good and bad pet stores, Jasper and Squeak were bought from a good pet store, but then Leo was bought from a bad one. My point being, not all pet stores are the same, not all pet stores keep the birds in the same condition others do. (wether it be really good or really bad).

If you go to store where you see birds in bad condition, it's best to steer right away because you're "supporting" them bad pet stores by buying from them - I say if you want to take in a bad bird from a pet store, then I would, I mean, I'd rather buy and save at least one of the poor birds, rather then go back one day and find it dead on the bottom, but that's just me and I'm a sucker!  If you are able to handle the birds, then you may find one or a few are very tame, you may not - but buying a bird that's not hand-raised DOESN'T mean it never will be tame/friendly again, put the work into it, and you'll find that a once non-tame bird will be just as tame as a bird that's been hand-raised, that's why I hate seeing all the "tame" birds being bought, fact is, people would rather a hand-raised bird then purchasing a non-handraised bird due to thinking it'll stay that way when it won't. Leo the recued Cockatiel I got was not what I would call tame, with plenty of work and patience, she'll now sit on your hand, shoulder and will eat from your hand and do everything a hand-raised bird would do.. she's no different, only that she needed my trust and then she would be as good as gold, trust is earned, and something you should take seriously because once you've got their trust, it's easy for that trust to break again. 

That's just my opinion anyway!


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

LOL, some are for, some are against. You may not have a choice other than a pet shop (like me for most things, except tiels and ringnecks). I bought Buster from our small town petstore, was told he is a male just by doing a pelvic exam (finger touch...). I'm kind of hoping Buster is a female though. This store got two hand fed tiels in and two that weren't. It was VERY easy to see that the hand fed were people birds, they didn't scatter like that others when you approach the cage.

I have a hard enough time tamming budgies, so I wanted a hand tame tiel. The one I got is a Pearl, when I asked what mutation it was, I was told it was a pied. I was then told on here its a pearl and I'd have to agree after looking at mutations online.

There is another petstore about 30 miles away that actually raises tiels and ringnecks and when I called them, they had one tiel ready to go, about the same age as Buster, 4 months old, a yellow Lutino. I've known this guy for a LONG time and pets have been his life and he had no idea and wouldn't even venture to guess what sex his tiel was. The guy I bought Buster from has had 3 failed attempts at pet stores in this town now and I wouldn't consider a bird expert by anymeans.

I couldn't be happier with Buster. He calls me from his cage if he sees me leave the room after he's been in his cage for awhile, it isn't loud or constant, just a couple of flock calls from what I gather. I try to get him out while getting ready for work in the mornings and then he spends most evening out with me and my wife. He's a very dirty bird, with dander and all. I believe he waits until he is sitting on my to preen and fluff repeatedly until I am coverd in his feathers and dander. Going to have to keep misting him, he doesn't mind that.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As Solace said it all depends on the store...I bought Nips from a store but that to rescue her more than anything else from the other birds in there. The other four were really tame but that's because the bird stores here hand feed the babies before they put them up for sale (I actually looked in the nursing room of one once and saw a box full of like 20 tiel babies just climbing all over each other to get at me!!!) so it all depends on the quality of the store as well...


----------



## Kimberly4403 (May 18, 2010)

So can you get all this from a pet store brough bird, and how do you know if the bird choose you??

I would rather get a bird from a pet store.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Look for the one that seems least afraid or is watching you...sometimes, as was the case with my Cinnamon, they will get up to the door and try to get you to pet them. You will know when a bird has chosen you.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

IF you are planing to get a bird from a pet store here are some tips ive come up with, and from seeing pet store birds know what to avoid:

- DONT by a bird if the cage is unclean/ food is empty/ water is dirty etc- This is a sign that the store has no intention of properly caring for their birds and the birds would more then likley have an illness.

- TRY to avoid big chain pet stores (like pets paradise if your in Auz)- these stores tend to have stock always in waiting and many of their animals are from back yard breeders and birdmills/farms- these birds will NOT be very handtame and could have diseases you may not know of- These "breeders" of the birds are more concerned with money then the welfare of their birds- stear clear if you can.

-TRY to go to smaller local pet stores- These generally look after their pets better and some actually know more then the teens at the big chain pet stores working their for money with no knowledge of birds what so ever.

- TRY to go for a "bird specific" store- these obiously specilise in birds and their knowledge will be far better then bigger pet stores- They may also breed their own birds or know the history of their stock.

- WATCH the birds for a while- dont buy the most prettiest or the one that is the "cutest" Watch the birds and see their behaviour. Some indications of a less friendly bird include:
-avioiding hands /hissing / lunging/ no interest in people what so ever
- A bird that is very timid or avioiding people even walking past
- Avoid bying a bird that is sitting alone in the back of the cage puffed up- this is a sign of illness.

-Some indications of true hand raised birds may include:
- a general intrest in people (ie: watching/ not shying away/ coming up the the cage bars for attention etc)
- Some pet stores will have birds out with them while working- this is a good indication as the bird is more calm, person friendly and is not being phazed by anything around them.

- TRY going to the store in less busy hours (ie: earlier in the day / later afternoon) This may show the birds true nature as some are skittish of all the people surrounding them. You can also get a better indication of the birds behaviour without being disturbed.

-ASK the staff about the birds- if the staff are able to answer questions about the birds history/age + sex (may not able to always correct so beware) diet this is a good sign- even better if they know about cockatiels in general. 
HOWEVER if the staff are unable to answer the important questions- MOVE ON- this is a big indication that the staff dont know the general history of the birds and you may be getting something not worth your money (my friend bought a pet store bird, and it ended up being rehomed by her- they were not connecting at all and the bird was very hand shy even after months of attempted training- the bird was also alot older then the staff have said it was.)

- Lastly- DONT by a bird if you simply feel sorry for it or you think it looks lonley- BIG NONO. this is impulse buying and again- you may be wasting your money.

I still personally believe that you should be getting a bird from a breeder as they are generally cheeper but you get your moneys worth. Pet stores are also horribly overpriced and are mostso looking to suck money out of your pockets.
Hope this has helped,Sorry its a little long.:blush:


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know if you are in the states or not, but if you go to a petsmart or petco, two of the larger chain stores, ask to interact with the birds, if they don't want you to, they'll tell you and you can go elsewhere. Otherwise, if they know the birds can be handled, they will put them and you in a room to interact with each other as an employee assists.

Look for tiels that have been hand fed as a baby. That just means they've been handled probably since birth and no longer are hand fed since they are weened now and should accept people more so than none hand fed tiels.

I bought mine from a small pet store and what got me really interested in the tiel was I simply asked if the hand fed tiels were hand tame and the guy said 'sure' and then got both of them out and I held one for a bit. Went back a couple of days later and bought one. I have not regretted it, it is out with the entire family ever evening, all evening. Just need a diaper for it, although now that the bowels are getting straightened out, the mess isn't so bad. lol


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Look for the one that seems least afraid or is watching you...*sometimes, as was the case with my Cinnamon, they will get up to the door and try to get you to pet them.* You will know when a bird has chosen you.


Very good advice and should be common sense, but when you approach the birds cage, notice how it reacts, i.e. does it run to the back of the cage, come forward or simply not care you are near it (i.e. it's eating and sees you but continues to eat at the front of the cage, that's a good sign its not a spooky bird)

The latter of the two would be worth further investigating


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Kimberly4403 said:


> I was reading through the gender behaviour differences to tell the sex of a tiel and was wondering do these behaviours occur in young tiels also. Is there anything to look for when attempting to pick a male tiel from a young stock of tiels in a pet store???


It really depends but a lot of times people who have been around them can guess by how vocal they are. If you are getting one from a pet store it really depends on how knowledgeable the staff/owner is and if it's a good shop. We are lucky to have a really high quality bird shop in my area where all the birds are fed fresh and pellets, the owner is extremely knowledgeable and you are expected to spend a lot of time holding babies so that you choose the right one. If you are just looking for a nice pet I wouldn't worry about gender. I got a baby from the bird shop last year and she is a white face gray which isn't my favorite mutation but I fell in love with her and her temperament and I am so happy I didn't let color or gender get in the way


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Ezzie said:


> IF you are planing to get a bird from a pet store here are some tips ive come up with, and from seeing pet store birds know what to avoid:
> 
> - DONT by a bird if the cage is unclean/ food is empty/ water is dirty etc- This is a sign that the store has no intention of properly caring for their birds and the birds would more then likley have an illness.
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We have a bird store out here that puts the hand-fed tiels in a tank and you can go over and pick them up whenever you want. Most stores wont have a problem with you holding them if unless they're biters. I have one store that uses that as an excuse so I've never bought from them.


----------

